
Ask HN: For you, what makes for a good job description? - sidchilling
Things like salary information, tech stack, processes, hierarchy, responsibilities, etc.
======
JSeymourATL
Tell Me: WHO exactly does this role report to?

What’s their track record? Do they have true management experience and domain
expertise? -

Ultimately, it’s the leadership and people on the team that make a job
interesting.

------
sloaken
Requirements vs like to haves clearly spelled out.

Location - if remote is a possibility, then how often you expect me in. i.e if
I move to Hobart in Australia is it a problem.

Your work style.

Salary is always important.

I do not want to see a bunch of fluff - i.e. come work in a dynamic
environment, making world changing services, for an energetic and so on and so
on. No need for the 'Ad'. It makes me wonder what the truth is.

------
qualsiasi
Let's be frank, if salary figures are missing a job listing will always be red
after those with a salary range.

Then the description of tech stack and responsibilities.

------
rafiki6
In order: 1) Responsibilities + who I will report to 2) Hours 3) Real Hard
Requirements (what I will be interviewed on) 4) If travel is required 5)
Salary (don't give me a range, I will treat the salary you post as a middle
point anyway and ask for more)

------
sidchilling
Things like salary information, tech stack, processes, hierarchy,
responsibilities, etc.

